# Craigs list plumber.....



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I dont know what went down, but this guy must 
have gotten screwed pretty good by this un-liscensed
CRAIGS List plumber....

he has been harrassing the jackl leg plumber for about a week
he has been takeing the guys plumbing add on Craigs list and 
adding his own commentary at the top of the page

good for him :thumbup:

http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/sks/1875375098.html


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

His own fault for a getting a plumber of craigs list.

Everyone wants the best deal and then cry's about it if it does not work out.

What did they expect?

I have no sympathy. :no:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*neither do I*



WestCoastPlumber said:


> His own fault for a getting a plumber of craigs list.
> 
> Everyone wants the best deal and then cry's about it if it does not work out.
> 
> ...


I dont either......
most of the guys claiming to be plumbers are presently 
laid off , with no insurance, no Lisc, and probably no transportation either....

they could not make it in to work on their own when they worked somewhere, so how do they think they can do these side jobs .....??? Rideing on a bike I guess....


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Craig's List Buffoons*

I would like to see the government start levying heavy fines to Craig's list mgmt. for allowing hacks w/o a license to post ads. These guys must think it's optional to have a plumbing license. Both the hacks and CL owners/management must think it's optional to need a license. Only hacks WITH a license should be allowed to post on CL (like me). :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> I would like to see the government start levying heavy fines to Craig's list mgmt. for allowing hacks w/o a license to post ads. These guys must think it's optional to have a plumbing license. Both the hacks and CL owners/management must think it's optional to need a license. Only hacks WITH a license should be allowed to post on CL (like me). :laughing::laughing:


Our state atty gen thought it was more important to go after the CraigsList Hookers than to go after the CraigsList Hacks...:furious::furious:


----------



## Rambo (Jul 10, 2010)

i wish they would leave the hookers alone i depend on them.....


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*do you get anything good*



Tommy plumber said:


> I would like to see the government start levying heavy fines to Craig's list mgmt. for allowing hacks w/o a license to post ads. These guys must think it's optional to have a plumbing license. Both the hacks and CL owners/management must think it's optional to need a license. Only hacks WITH a license should be allowed to post on CL (like me). :laughing::laughing:


 
 Have you actually gotten any legit calls worth while
from Craigs list??? Or is it all just a bunch of dog ****??


I got on craigs list and posted an add for the past week just for fun. 

 I posted my LISC # and asked who in their right mind would let a total unliscensed, uninsured , laid off stranger into their homes answering an add from Craigs list???.. 

that did no t go over too good, and its run off all the jack legs.....

but now I got a call from a "contractor" wanting me to do city work .....he said he called everyone else on Craigs list and none of them actually had a plumbing Lisc!!!

He seemed ok on the phone, and I hope I am not being set up, I am supposed to meet him on tuesday to look at something...

I will be takeing Mr Colt 380 with me .:yes:


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

i post on craigs list. i get calls from it. some people looking for near free. some are worth wile jobs.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*mm*

good idea. i'm always packin. breid.................:rockon:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Master Mark said:


> Have you actually gotten any legit calls worth while
> from Craigs list??? Or is it all just a bunch of dog ****??
> 
> 
> ...


 

Yes I have actually gotten some worthwhile calls from Craigslist. Believe it or not, one woman actually asked if I have a license. She is a realtor and I faxed her my lic., ins., etc. She used 'no-so-handy' handy men in the past, and they did not know what they were doing. I took care of her rental property and hope to hear from her again when the Mexicans clog up kitchen line w/ too much taco grease. But the usual call is price shoppers asking "how much for this repair" or "how much to come out"


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*craings list contractor..polishing a nasty turd*

went today to look at the work a craigs list contractor wanted me to do .....probably in the worst part of town you can be in... Lock down the trucks...

turns out to be some sort of city welfare work ,,,, places so run down that the city comes in and takes care of repairs just to keep the elderly folks in the home..and on the tax roll..

pretty damn rough, filthy with a nice funkey smell throughout the home and basement....dark and dank...
their is a word for this hole ....but I cant repeat it ...

His normal plumber dont want it and their is
no AC and its going to be 97 tomorrow..

really no place to start and no place to stop...they should just tear out the whole bathroom and just start over...

this is called *polishing a turd,,,,*

going to e-mail him a price just out of courtesy but 
I dont really need to bring home fleas. scabies, lice , or cock roach eggs.. and my guys would be really, really mad if we did the job..:laughing::yes::yes:



.that might be the last of my craig list experiences...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Master Mark said:


> went today to look at the work a craigs list contractor wanted me to do .....probably in the worst part of town you can be in... Lock down the trucks...
> 
> turns out to be some sort of city welfare work ,,,, places so run down that the city comes in and takes care of repairs just to keep the elderly folks in the home..and on the tax roll..
> 
> ...


 

You're not hungry enough. :laughing: Go polish those turds. :laughing:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*yes tommy you are right*



Tommy plumber said:


> You're not hungry enough. :laughing: Go polish those turds. :laughing:


yes Tommy you are right, I am blessed,,, 
we put in 3 heaters today , 1 sump pump, 1 ejector switch, and a misc call or two... gave two estimates 

I even got a slab leak to do , if I can find the time

we have clean, easy and SAFE work already lined up .....

it is very, very hard to put on my "death face " 
get into my jump suit to stay clean and go into combat.
in a 97 degree *hell hole* tomorrow... 

especially when its all probably for chicken feed..


I just e-mailed them an estimate ...... it seemed pretty high to me

I probably will get it


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*mm*

next time double or triple the bid. make it high enough that your guys can throw their clothes away every day. make it so high that a rich guy like you couldn't afford it. lol. breid..................:rockon:


----------

